# Ghost Car?



## Blake Bowden (Mar 12, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcFMyHnyc0U"]YouTube - Unexplained Ghost Car Disappears During Police Pursuit[/ame]


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 12, 2009)

what the hell....


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Mar 12, 2009)

I remember seeing that a while back. Total mind blower.


----------



## RJS (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!


----------

